# Focus setzten in ein JPanel



## Gast (19. Sep 2007)

Hallo, 

bin am verzweifeln, da ich seit zwei tagen an einer Sache suche und nix finde!!!!!

Ich habe in einem JFrame einzelne Frames aufgebaut halt top, center, right , left  in den einzelne JPanel geladen werden. Nun lade ich ein JPanel ins center von dem ein weiters JPanel rightPanel halt rechts angezeigt wird dieses geschieht per Button klick. Dieses geschieht einwandfrei. 

Ich möchte aber, wenn das rechte panel per Button aufgerufen wurde, das der Focus direkt in eine JTextField steht. Wie kann man dieses realisieren????

Habe dieses im rechtenPanel mit requestFocus() in initialize versucht aber der Focus springt nicht drauf an. 
Über den Button im CenterPanel schaffe ich es nicht das rechtePanel anzusprechen....??!!

Kann mir jemand helfen und tipps geben wie ich dieses Problem lösen kann???????


----------



## Wildcard (19. Sep 2007)

Auf dem JTextField requestFocusInWindow aufrufen.


----------



## Gast (19. Sep 2007)

super geht!!!


----------

